# Cape Breton Tartan Afghan



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are pics of the Cape Breton Tartan Afghan I just recently finished crocheting. I am currently working on a lap size one will post pics when finished.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Impressive and beautiful.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! that is lovely!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Cape Breton Tartan Afghan is truly beautiful!!! Amazing crochet work!!!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Wow what a stunning work. I love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is a beauty and lots of work....Congrats!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

That is fantastic!


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Incredible work - well done


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your afghan is stunning!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## GwynMacGeorge (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!

That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Never knew that crochet could become a tartan plaid so beautifully!!! Love it!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

now that looks like a labour of love to me.
Lovely, professional looking work


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW!! Very professional.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, love tartan


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

That's lovely,I wouldn't evenj attemt that.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's really beautiful.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That is so beautiful bethany02. Thank you for showing us your stunning work.


----------



## deedon (Jul 17, 2012)

a pleasure to see your work


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

bethany02 said:


> Here are pics of the Cape Breton Tartan Afghan I just recently finished crocheting. I am currently working on a lap size one will post pics when finished.


Beautiful work.


----------



## mjewell3029 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful--pattern?


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Love it!!!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a very stunning afghan and your work is exquisite! May I ask what weight of yarn did you use?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

VERY Nice work! I love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

that is so clever, it is lovely, congratulations and good luck with the next one.
fiona


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! Stunning!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a terrific accomplishment. It's beautiful.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is lovely, is there a pattern for this afghan?


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words I really appreciate them. There is a lot of work to this afghan but I really enjoy crocheting.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Can you share your pattern? My daughter would love one


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would like to be added to the list of us asking for more details, pattern source, uarn used.Thank you.


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

Do you have a pattern that you could share?


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW< that is awesome, what a great job. Beautiful.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! That looks woven instead of crochet. I'm impressed.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow!!! Beautiful!


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

truly a work of art!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love it. What a talent you have.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW! That came out great!


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome, totally & completely awesome.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is realy good well done


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Your afghan is stunning!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


I had no idea that was even possible to do! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunning. Can't wait to see the next one .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is really lovely.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Very beautiful. Could you share the pattern information?


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

OH WOW!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What amazing work!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I just LOVE plaid! I aspire to do one knitting in the blackwatch plaid pattern. Anyone have any idea where I can get such a pattern for knitting?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!

Anita


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely!
It brought back memories of my hiking trip to Cape Breton, Novia Scotia several years ago. :*)


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Didn't find this particular pattern but on Revelry found this:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burberry-baby-blanket


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Oh wow I am a Caper and just wondering where you found the pattern for this. Whatever kind of yarn you used I have to say it is one of the nicest projects I have seen doing the CB Tartan. Just wondering also if there is a Nova Scotia pattern to accomodate this one.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=KNIT%20TARTAN&sort=best


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I love it! Looks like a woven fabric in the photo.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a link to a blogger who shows the method of crocheting the tartan pattern.
http://gingerschatz.blogspot.co.nz/2011/05/crochet-tartan.html

She describes it as " boring"... I'll leave it to you to decide .lol.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Her comments about the dull bits put me quickly off the idea!! The biggest problem in finishing projects are the dull bits.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I really like!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely incredible! I love tartans; wish it was a knitting pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Bethany...your crochet work is exquisite..
Love the color choice too.



bethany02 said:


> Here are pics of the Cape Breton Tartan Afghan I just recently finished crocheting. I am currently working on a lap size one will post pics when finished.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. Now you make me really excited to learn to crochet. Thank you for posting. Love it!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, smashing!!


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! That is gorgeous! It looks woven!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a perfect copy. I have a Nova Scotia blanket(65 years old) and yours is the same only different colors.


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow-weeee! that is simply stunning! I've always wanted to do a tartan, and it's still on my 'Wanna-do' list. You have given me inspiration! congrats on a beautiful job!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just "WOW"!!


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

Can you share the pattern for this?


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

This is my next work in progress. A personal gift to my husband who is from Cape Breton. The colours are beautiful.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

So beautiful. My Mother was born in CB and it is always nice to see something from there. You are a master.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful work! By the way, where are you in ns? My dad came from Kentville. We used to go down every summer up intil i was 18.


----------



## jackiepyne (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi I am looking for a pattern for the Cape Breton Tartan Afghan to knit and crochet. Thanks


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Saw beautiful one on here that someone had knitted. Hope that person sees this.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So beautiful!
:thumbup:


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't even imagine doing something like that! Wow!


----------

